# Tegu Died, looking for help.



## Slykoda (Dec 31, 2019)

So I bought a black and white argentine tegu from a good quality reptile shop, ive bought reptiles from them before. But when I got home and set up my tegus tank; I set everything up perfectly. His basking bulb was on for probably around 3 hours, it his basking stone was around 115 degrees surface temp. He couldn't have been older then 5 months. I went to work around 6 am and returned home at 12. I was in a rush leaving so I forgot to turn my lights for all of my reptiles (I have around 15+ reptiles) and by the time I went to check on him at 12 and turn all of his bulbs on he was dead in his hide in a pile of vomit. 
The reptile shop owner said he over heated and died. But with all of the research Ive done; and with them being intelligent reptiles. He couldn't have over heated at all. I think he was sick and the stress from moving him to the shop into my home was a little too overwhelming for him and he didn't make it, But that doesn't explain the vomit? Maybe it was a parasite and they just didn't know about it? Im trying to hear input from every one on this because im a very experienced reptile owner and snake breeder and nothing is making sense on to why he would've died in a pile of vomit. (I fed him a tiny bit of raw egg before bed, they weren't spoiled or rotten. I feed my Blue Tongue Skink raw eggs all of the time and Ive even seen videos of people feeding their Tegus raw eggs) 
Please help me get a better understanding of what happened or what went wrong with my little buddy....


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 2, 2020)

Firstly Sorry for your loss...... I'm guessing seen as you're an experienced reptile keeper that although the basking area temp was good, there was plenty of ventilation so the air temp was not too high ? 
But in all fareness it sounds to me like an underlying problem that no one has picked up on..... Sometimes as well these things just happen and no amount of investigation will give us the answer we are looking for.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 2, 2020)

If the enclosure provided a thermal gradient from basking on one endcto mid or upper 70s F on the other, he did not overheat. 3 hrs of 115 F and no escape would result in overhreating and could involve vomiting.

That aside, unknown.


----------

